# Diet Cravings



## 1988 prick (Aug 22, 2022)

I am curious
what is your go-to method of beating food cravings 
I may need more ideas cuz I just have a weekly cheat day and i just shove my face with rice cakes


----------



## Ben Affleck (Aug 22, 2022)

drinking water. and eating expensive nuts.


----------



## Trober (Aug 22, 2022)

Pickle spears.   0 calorie snack.  Lets you eat somethign without gaining anything.


----------



## Angry Shoes (Aug 22, 2022)

Drink more water, drink black coffee, have self control, do cardio.


----------



## Seizure Salad (Aug 22, 2022)

Honestly I think most people have to figure out what works for them individually, and it also depends what your goals are. Personally I don't eat some other "healthy" thing to satisfy a craving for something else unless I'm for sure actually hungry, because that generally spikes your insulin levels, and allowing your body to become more sensitive to insulin can be an effective way to curb cravings in the long run. caffeine is also pretty effective if your goal is to just curb a craving altogether.


----------



## Chocolate Wombat (Aug 22, 2022)

Celery with peanut butter for fewer calories and some protein. Baby carrots. Pickles in general. That or phentermine HCL, as prescribed by a doctor, to eliminate your desire to eat completely!


----------



## Yeshua Moon (Aug 22, 2022)

only buy food that you barely like which also requires preparation


----------



## Still Anonymous For This (Aug 23, 2022)

Yeshua Moon said:


> only buy food that you barely like which also requires preparation



This is a double edged sword.  Yeah, it can help, or it might push you over the edge into going out to eat.

I don’t think you can have a successful diet without still enjoying foods that you crave.  If you cut yourself off cold turkey, you’re going to relapse and binge at some point when your thirst for whatever it is you miss just overwhelms you.

Use exercise to justify those breaks in your diet.  If you know you want beer and pizza later this week, spend more time burning calories in the gym to offset that and you’ll be fine.


----------



## XYZpdq (Aug 23, 2022)

no clue
one weekend I quit drinking just to make sure I didn't get bugs under my skin or anything crazy, but holy shit the lack of carbs, I was like, shoveling pasta into my mouth so fucking hard


----------



## 1988 prick (Aug 24, 2022)

XYZpdq said:


> no clue
> one weekend I quit drinking just to make sure I didn't get bugs under my skin or anything crazy, but holy shit the lack of carbs, I was like, shoveling pasta into my mouth so fucking hard


yea its the carbs that rlly hits you, I still include them in my diet and still maintain my macros
but cravings rlly makes them hard to maintain


----------



## Day of the Cope (Aug 25, 2022)

I generally keep it fairly simple. Roasted seaweed, Whisps cheese crisps, some kind of pepperoni stick, and maybe some kind of chewy bar like Budda Bar or Love Good Fats. Might also whip up some deviled eggs depending on if I want to heat up the place by boiling a bunch of water. Nuts are pretty good, too, but you have to watch the calorie count. Costco near me carries some Tamari-flavored almond and get a fat tin of peanuts for pretty cheap. Of course, I also combine this with intermediate fasting, so I'm not snacking throughout the day.


----------



## Yeshua Moon (Aug 25, 2022)

Still Anonymous For This said:


> This is a double edged sword.  Yeah, it can help, or it might push you over the edge into going out to eat.
> 
> I don’t think you can have a successful diet without still enjoying foods that you crave.  If you cut yourself off cold turkey, you’re going to relapse and binge at some point when your thirst for whatever it is you miss just overwhelms you.
> 
> Use exercise to justify those breaks in your diet.  If you know you want beer and pizza later this week, spend more time burning calories in the gym to offset that and you’ll be fine.


i wasnt suggesting it needs to be his entire existence but capitalizing on my own laziness is the only way ive been able to solve food craving problems.
i do also personally eat one meal of basically whatever i want after every heavy lifting session ~3x a week.  otherwise i eat food requiring preparation that i dont even want unless im genuinely hungry.


----------



## 1988 prick (Aug 25, 2022)

Day of the Cope said:


> I generally keep it fairly simple. Roasted seaweed, Whisps cheese crisps, some kind of pepperoni stick, and maybe some kind of chewy bar like Budda Bar or Love Good Fats. Might also whip up some deviled eggs depending on if I want to heat up the place by boiling a bunch of water. Nuts are pretty good, too, but you have to watch the calorie count. Costco near me carries some Tamari-flavored almond and get a fat tin of peanuts for pretty cheap. Of course, I also combine this with intermediate fasting, so I'm not snacking throughout the day.


for the deviled eggs, I suggest putting the eggs in an airfryer n make boiled eggs.
ever since I figured out this trick I have been eating boiled eggs alot more frequently.
takes around 10-11 minutes on 180C for a hard boiled egg, though it can vary cuz my airfryer is pretty powerful.


----------



## Pimpleking55 (Aug 25, 2022)

A class of water, a little hand of raisins and chewing gum.


----------



## Day of the Cope (Aug 25, 2022)

1988 prick said:


> for the deviled eggs, I suggest putting the eggs in an airfryer n make boiled eggs.
> ever since I figured out this trick I have been eating boiled eggs alot more frequently.
> takes around 10-11 minutes on 180C for a hard boiled egg, though it can vary cuz my airfryer is pretty powerful.


I already got enough bullshit on my counter, as is.


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Aug 25, 2022)

Eat the food I'm craving in smaller portions.


----------



## Olive D. Cox (Sep 2, 2022)

Lots of water/veggies/sleep
If you need an edge after that I'd use bitter melon in my food. Still fucked up? Add in Jiaogulan tea. STILL fucked up? Start using Bao He Wan. *STILL* fucked up? Go to therapy or a doctor because it's probably a mental issue or medical issue at this point.


----------

